# Update on Nuka - Bengal (26 weeks old now!)



## KarlHowells (Jan 19, 2011)

Being a little bugger and going in one of my monitors tanks while my back was turnt! (Nile monitor was having a bath at the time)









and then him just being all around sweet! :flrt:


















Getting on very well, and becoming very loyal towards me :flrt: He's had the odd moment where he'll cause the odd problem, but i know thats to be expected!

spoke a while back about getting another Bengal, and could possibly be in two weeks time! 

Hope you like the pics!!!!:2thumb:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Lovely photos - he's growing on really well! :2thumb:


----------



## KarlHowells (Jan 19, 2011)

feorag said:


> Lovely photos - he's growing on really well! :2thumb:


Thank you!! He's hell of a sleepy this evening, lounging all over me at every chance!


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

:lol2: Enjoy it while you can! :lol2:


----------



## KarlHowells (Jan 19, 2011)

feorag said:


> :lol2: Enjoy it while you can! :lol2:


I cherish every moment, and then when he's a little :censor: I think of the good times :lol2:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

:lol2:


----------



## KarlHowells (Jan 19, 2011)

feorag said:


> :lol2:


Will post up if I do get another one, it's like 70% yes, 30% no..... (this side of xmas anyway) after xmas 100% getting another male. but think I can afford one from the same breeder, so good times, thinking of getting a Snow though :flrt:


----------



## anothernoob (Feb 7, 2010)

Karl, Your slowly becoming my favourite poster :lol2: You have some stunning collection of animals under your roof mate...so jealous! I dont know much about cats but this is one stunning animal!!!


----------



## KarlHowells (Jan 19, 2011)

anothernoob said:


> Karl, Your slowly becoming my favourite poster :lol2: You have some stunning collection of animals under your roof mate...so jealous! I dont know much about cats but this is one stunning animal!!!


Well thank you very much!  Nice to hear it's appreciated, more additions soon!!


----------



## KarlHowells (Jan 19, 2011)

Sophia & Nuka bonding! :flrt:


----------



## KarlHowells (Jan 19, 2011)

*New nuka pics!!!!*



















Nuka seems to be enjoying Xmas!  can't wait for his xmas day pics!! he's gunna have hell of a time with all that wrapping paper :lol2:


----------



## KarlHowells (Jan 19, 2011)

few more pics of Nuka...










and he's been a complete diamond with my little girl









looking into getting Nuka a friend soon! excited!


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

He's growing on beautifully! Are you getting another Bengal and if so male or female?


----------



## KarlHowells (Jan 19, 2011)

feorag said:


> He's growing on beautifully! Are you getting another Bengal and if so male or female?


Think he'll be better off with another neutered male, few people seem to agree that would the best 'pet' pairing...


----------



## Artisan (Mar 27, 2011)

He's beautiful : victory:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

KarlHowells said:


> Think he'll be better off with another neutered male, few people seem to agree that would the best 'pet' pairing...


Yes, I'm one of them! :lol:


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

Oh he's gorgeous.


----------



## KarlHowells (Jan 19, 2011)

feorag said:


> Yes, I'm one of them! :lol:


Only want to do what's best for Nuka - will get from same breeder- but will trip it up to find the perfect personality match :lol2:


----------



## KarlHowells (Jan 19, 2011)

Esarosa said:


> Oh he's gorgeous.


He is isn't he! will always update this thread with pics of him!  he's so photogenic.


----------



## Embo (Jun 7, 2012)

He's stunning! You must be proud!

How's his behaviour? Better/worse than you expected?


----------



## KarlHowells (Jan 19, 2011)

Embo said:


> He's stunning! You must be proud!
> 
> How's his behaviour? Better/worse than you expected?


Very proud!

95% of the time excellent - at night he just seems to have a buzz of energy when we're about to turn lights off to go bed, and is jumping all over the place!
I find it funny - my OH doesn't :lol2:

He's not very good with other animals - 15 lizards in my house - some much larger than him - and have to put nuka out of front room - as I don't trust him or the reptiles to leave each other alone :bash:

He's much better than what I expected overall though - I thought there would of been the odd scratch with a 4 year old and a newborn in the house - but he's amazing with my lil girl who's only 12 weeks old - and he compeltely ignores my 4 year old! :lol2:


----------



## KarlHowells (Jan 19, 2011)

Nuka in a box... standard...


----------



## Rawwwrchazli (Mar 16, 2012)

KarlHowells said:


> image
> 
> Nuka in a box... standard...


Parcel tape him in there and I'll PM you my address


----------



## KarlHowells (Jan 19, 2011)

Rawwwrchazli said:


> Parcel tape him in there and I'll PM you my address


No. :whistling2:


----------



## Rawwwrchazli (Mar 16, 2012)

KarlHowells said:


> No. :whistling2:


Doh! :whistling2:


----------



## KarlHowells (Jan 19, 2011)

You can babysit him when I go away


----------



## Rawwwrchazli (Mar 16, 2012)

KarlHowells said:


> You can babysit him when I go away


And kidnap him? 

Jk.



I'm not even a cat person but he's so pretty!:flrt:


----------



## KarlHowells (Jan 19, 2011)

Rawwwrchazli said:


> And kidnap him?
> 
> Jk.
> 
> ...


 to be honest im not, but just like you, I think he's a stunner, love big cats, and can see parts of that in him, he's getting a Bengal friend soon, dunno whether to go f3 again, saw a f2 male from the same breeder for sale!! :-D


----------



## Rawwwrchazli (Mar 16, 2012)

KarlHowells said:


> to be honest im not, but just like you, I think he's a stunner, love big cats, and can see parts of that in him, he's getting a Bengal friend soon, dunno whether to go f3 again, saw a f2 male from the same breeder for sale!! :-D


The F2 would have a more wild side?
Might be a bad influence on Nuka, but it would be awsome being able to watch slightly more wild behaviours.

Don't fancy a female? Mind you, with young kids I suppose you've got you hands full enough! Or have you had Nuka Castrated?


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors (Sep 27, 2008)

KarlHowells said:


> Think he'll be better off with another neutered male, few people seem to agree that would the best 'pet' pairing...


My male bengal got on great with the other two boys in our house it was the girl he didnt get on with...


----------



## KarlHowells (Jan 19, 2011)

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> My male bengal got on great with the other two boys in our house it was the girl he didnt get on with...


Yeah seems to be that the males are very playful and females get a bit frustrated about playtime too often :lol2:


----------



## KarlHowells (Jan 19, 2011)

Rawwwrchazli said:


> The F2 would have a more wild side?
> Might be a bad influence on Nuka, but it would be awsome being able to watch slightly more wild behaviours.
> 
> Don't fancy a female? Mind you, with young kids I suppose you've got you hands full enough! Or have you had Nuka Castrated?


Yeah nuka had the chop when he was a wee little kitten! I wanna stick with another male due to them being pets not breeding projects, don't think the f2 would have much of an effect, Nuka would love a play mate!


----------



## KarlHowells (Jan 19, 2011)

Nuka is my new lizard babysitter!!


----------



## Rawwwrchazli (Mar 16, 2012)

KarlHowells said:


> Nuka is my new lizard babysitter!!
> 
> image


His tail! Haha. I have no idea why but, his tail is making me laugh....

I'm going to bed before my brain completely fries!


----------



## KarlHowells (Jan 19, 2011)

Rawwwrchazli said:


> His tail! Haha. I have no idea why but, his tail is making me laugh....
> 
> I'm going to bed before my brain completely fries!


He was stood there for about 10-15 mins watching the tegu eat


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

KarlHowells said:


> Nuka is my new lizard babysitter!!
> 
> image


Pussy Telly! :2thumb:


----------



## KarlHowells (Jan 19, 2011)

feorag said:


> Pussy Telly! :2thumb:


That's pretty much it, he stalks them all the time, but can't take his eyes off them when they're active...so 99% of the time :bash:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Purrdy is fascinated by my 2 corn snakes and spends hours sitting on the arm of the chair in front of them watching. On the other hand, Cadbury takes no notice of them.


----------



## KarlHowells (Jan 19, 2011)

NUKA TURNED A YEAR OLD ON 1ST OF MARCH!

How time flies!!! 


















and while Nile was out the other day
he has a quick 'basking session'


















Will upload som quality videos I have of him soon!


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

I can't believe it's a year since you got him either! :gasp:


----------



## KarlHowells (Jan 19, 2011)

feorag said:


> I can't believe it's a year since you got him either! :gasp:


How time flies when you're having fun! :flrt:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Very true. I was asked the other day how old our GSD was and how long we'd had him. I said we'd had him for 2 years and he was 3. My husband had to correct me that he was now 4 years old and we'd had him almost 2½ years! :gasp:


----------



## KarlHowells (Jan 19, 2011)

feorag said:


> Very true. I was asked the other day how old our GSD was and how long we'd had him. I said we'd had him for 2 years and he was 3. My husband had to correct me that he was now 4 years old and we'd had him almost 2½ years! :gasp:


it's just mad how he's gone from this

















to this... 


















in under a year!


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

Beautiful cat! You ought to change your signature picture and have him as a kitten in it :2thumb:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

KarlHowells said:


> it's just mad how he's gone from this
> image
> image
> 
> ...


Scary isn't it?


----------



## KarlHowells (Jan 19, 2011)

My OH wants a large breed dog. I have a massive love for Alsatians and my OH prefers Huskies/Malamutes.

Now I knew there would be difficulties introducing a dog to Nuka....as we've previously had someone bring in a toy breed dog, and to say the least the dog had to leave, Nuka kept circling the dog and was arched up tailed fluffed up was constantly going for it!

A friend brought over his 6 month old husky today...and it was more of the same from Nuka apart from the circling. Vas very very unsure at first, and he was hissing and rearing up every time the Husky got close.

What have other peoples experiences been like regarding introductions with animals like these. Any advice?

I think it'll be a plan for 2014, but want to make sure it's not going to get to Nuka too much.


----------



## kellystewart (May 11, 2010)

Having both huskies and malamutes I can't honestly recommend either to you as they are known for their very high prey drive. And if Nuka continued to act in such a manner and was to bolt I can almost guarantee you Nuka would be no more. Sad fact of the breeds I guess (but of course there are exceptions to every rule, I personally would not risk it)

Gorgeous cat btw


----------



## KarlHowells (Jan 19, 2011)

kellystewart said:


> Having both huskies and malamutes I can't honestly recommend either to you as they are known for their very high prey drive. And if Nuka continued to act in such a manner and was to bolt I can almost guarantee you Nuka would be no more. Sad fact of the breeds I guess (but of course there are exceptions to every rule, I personally would not risk it)
> 
> Gorgeous cat btw


I'm well aware that this is the case - but know a number of people with both animals in the same home, Nuka just doesn't seem to like other animals, he clashes with the cold blooded stuff in my house, but luckily enough for him they are in large enclosures and don't just come out when they please. 

As Nuka is here now, he is my priority, but think today showed signs of him being unable to live along another animal.

we were going to get another Bengal Male in time, and slightly unsure of how that might go now! 

thank you for your reply though!


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

I have no knowledge/experience of dogs at all, but don't do anything that may upset or cause distress to that absolutely adorable cat you have.

He really is lovely :flrt:


----------



## KarlHowells (Jan 19, 2011)

Stephen P said:


> I have no knowledge/experience of dogs at all, but don't do anything that may upset or cause distress to that absolutely adorable cat you have.
> 
> He really is lovely :flrt:


I think after today was a complete fail, that it wont happen. Don't think he's going to accept any other animal. The worst point of Nukas reaction was when the dog was climbing on me, he came down from on top of the reptile vivs and got about meter away and was hissing like mad at him!


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

That sonds like a normal reaction from a cat, they take time to accept things. Its never instant like it can be with a dog.You are looking to at least 2 weeks until they begin to accept any new addition


----------



## KarlHowells (Jan 19, 2011)

Shell195 said:


> That sonds like a normal reaction from a cat, they take time to accept things. Its never instant like it can be with a dog.You are looking to at least 2 weeks until they begin to accept any new addition


See now I'm aware that most of the time it comes down to the cats accepting the dogs rather than the other way around. He sat a fair distance from the dog to start off with, and eventually built up the courage to get within a meter of him and was then just trying to have a go. He just doesn't seem to accept any animals, and has always been a trouble maker with the Reptiles!


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Bengals are renowned as a breed that can be possessive about their owners, so this could be why he is reacting like this, but you are the boss, so it's up to you to make it work.

We introduced a cat to our 3 year old GSD without any problems whatsover and ended up with him and about 6 cats before he died.

The other side of the coin is that we introduced an 11 month old GSD to our 5 cats 3 years ago and it was extremely difficult. He has a very high prey drive and fixated on the cats to the extent that he terrified them. They still have a healthy respect for him, but they are quite happy to walk past him and share the car with him when we go on holiday, but it took a good few months before we could trust him.


----------



## KarlHowells (Jan 19, 2011)

feorag said:


> Bengals are renowned as a breed that can be possessive about their owners, so this could be why he is reacting like this, but you are the boss, so it's up to you to make it work.
> 
> We introduced a cat to our 3 year old GSD without any problems whatsover and ended up with him and about 6 cats before he died.
> 
> The other side of the coin is that we introduced an 11 month old GSD to our 5 cats 3 years ago and it was extremely difficult. He has a very high prey drive and fixated on the cats to the extent that he terrified them. They still have a healthy respect for him, but they are quite happy to walk past him and share the car with him when we go on holiday, but it took a good few months before we could trust him.


Thank you for your input!
I know if I choose to do so, that it might not be easy at first, but with time I think he'll come to accept it.

In regards to age of the dog, would you think a puppy would be better? or that an already grown on dog would be more suitable. Know sometimes people advertise how well suited they are for homes with other animals.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

That's a tough call.

The fundamental difference between dogs and cats is that dogs (and puppies) view every new animal/person they meet as a *potential* friend, whereas cats (and kittens) view them as *potential* enemies and it sounds like Nuka is very stereotypical in his behaviour.

What I see as the main difficulty with introducing a puppy is that the puppy will want to be friends with the cat and won't (as yet) have learned that discretion is the better part of valour. Nuka has already shown that he's a fight not flight cat when faced with a dog and as a fully grown Bengal he could inflict harm on the puppy.

The best way to introduce them would be a crate, so they can see each other on a daily basis, but Nuka will not be able to harm the puppy.

An adult dog will be less likely to be harmed by an attack from Nuka, but again his attitude will make introductions difficult.

When we introduced Skye we didn't use a crate, but we put a dog guard at the bottom of the stairs and left the cats to make their own choice, which initially was to avoid the dog and wail if they wanted to come into the living room with us. We then basically attached the dog to a long lead which was around the dining room table, so he couldn't reach the cats when they were with us. 

As I said for months the cats kept their distance with the dog as we began training the dog not to 'claim the doorway' which he was desperate to do so that he could see them coming down the stairs and they would have to walk past him to get into the room.

In my opinion, nothing is impossible if you use common sense.


----------



## KarlHowells (Jan 19, 2011)

feorag said:


> That's a tough call.
> 
> The fundamental difference between dogs and cats is that dogs (and puppies) view every new animal/person they meet as a *potential* friend, whereas cats (and kittens) view them as *potential* enemies and it sounds like Nuka is very stereotypical in his behaviour.
> 
> ...


Again thank you for your view. I think a puppy would be the best option. Nuka might back off a little bit after a few days of realising the dogs not a threat. And maybe book a good week or two off to control the introduction! :lol2:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

I definitely agree that you need to be around them as much as possible during the first few weeks as they adapt.

In the meantime you could continue to invite dogs to the house to see if you can lessen his reaction?


----------



## KarlHowells (Jan 19, 2011)

Look what Boots delivered!!!:lol2:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Ooh, so Boots are mailing cats now? :lol2:


----------



## KarlHowells (Jan 19, 2011)

feorag said:


> Ooh, so Boots are mailing cats now? :lol2:


Yup!

Comes FREE when you get baby milk and Slim fast in the same transaction...:lol2:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Well I could certainly use the Slimfast, but definitely don't want the baby milk - although it might be worth buying it if I can get a free cat! :whistling2:


----------



## KarlHowells (Jan 19, 2011)

feorag said:


> Well I could certainly use the Slimfast, but definitely don't want the baby milk - although it might be worth buying it if I can get a free cat! :whistling2:


:lol2: especially a £500 cat...bargain if you ask me!


----------



## Agate (Oct 9, 2010)

That is one awesome cat Karl! I would love a cat, esp a Bengal but can't have one as my hubby likes feeding his wild birds and doesn't like cats' hunting instinct. There are loads of cats in my area. Does yours go out and if so what is he like for taking wild prey?

I grew up with felines and miss having one dreadfully.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

So why don't you get a cat and keep it as a house cat, then it's a win win situation for you and your husband?


----------



## KarlHowells (Jan 19, 2011)

Agate said:


> That is one awesome cat Karl! I would love a cat, esp a Bengal but can't have one as my hubby likes feeding his wild birds and doesn't like cats' hunting instinct. There are loads of cats in my area. Does yours go out and if so what is he like for taking wild prey?
> 
> I grew up with felines and miss having one dreadfully.


Mines an indoor cat, fed on a dry diet suited to his lifestyle. Was on royal cabin, then as he turned 12 months tried canagan 70% free run chicken, but he's been a bit off with the food and that so returning to royal cabin, possibly the sensible or indoor not sure which one will be best for him.

To be honest though, he always tries to take out my reptiles, but think hes learnt his lesson now!


----------



## Agate (Oct 9, 2010)

feorag said:


> So why don't you get a cat and keep it as a house cat, then it's a win win situation for you and your husband?


Except my husband is also allergic to them  We used to have a cat together. Then introduced another two and that seemed to be too much for his system and he became really ill. Since then his tolerance has remained low. If i become a crazy old lady on my own I'll get one then!


----------



## KarlHowells (Jan 19, 2011)

Picture of Nuka enjoying one of his favourite treats Applaws Tuna Loins!


----------



## KarlHowells (Jan 19, 2011)

N'awwwwwwwww :no1:

Sleeeeeepy pudddycat!


----------



## Agate (Oct 9, 2010)

Utterly adorable. You are so very lucky to have a cat like that. For now I have to make do with a fantasy cat :blush:


----------



## KarlHowells (Jan 19, 2011)

:no1::no1:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Those photographs really show off his patterning! :2thumb:


----------



## KarlHowells (Jan 19, 2011)

Nukas bellllllly!


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Gotalotaspots! :lol2:


----------



## KarlHowells (Jan 19, 2011)

F3 Bengal 'Nuka' - YouTube

Nukas trip outside!


----------



## Agate (Oct 9, 2010)

Awesome cat. You're so lucky to have him!


----------



## KarlHowells (Jan 19, 2011)

Agate said:


> Awesome cat. You're so lucky to have him!


I do feel lucky sometimes! He's great company too, very very loving!


----------



## Agate (Oct 9, 2010)

As the cat thing just wasn't going to work out for my household we ended up getting a little dog a few weeks ago. She's the size of a very large cat. Not quite as soft and fluffy as a feline but she's cute and we're all very happy with her.


----------



## KarlHowells (Jan 19, 2011)

Agate said:


> As the cat thing just wasn't going to work out for my household we ended up getting a little dog a few weeks ago. She's the size of a very large cat. Not quite as soft and fluffy as a feline but she's cute and we're all very happy with her.


Thats it, different animals suit different families! We really wanted a dog, and have put a stop to plans due to other half having a new job, and her working times now would mean that any breed of dog wouldnt get enough attention and walks ect!


----------



## Agate (Oct 9, 2010)

Yeah you have to think about the needs of the animal. Fortunately there's nearly always someone around at home for our dog, we just needed to put some more fences up in the garden but nothing too dramatic. But it wasn't going to be possible to keep an indoor cat with the way traffic comes in and out all day of our house and there's too much wildlife in our garden for the hunting with an outdoor cat. Would still love one though - maybe one day in the far off future!

Tell you what though, I'm loving getting my fitness levels up with all the walking!


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

KarlHowells said:


> I do feel lucky sometimes! He's great company too, very very loving!


That's what I think a lot of people don't realise and why I have always chosen pedigree cats.

A lot of the pedigree breeds are people oriented, intelligent, trainable and doglike, so can compensate a lot to someone who might want a dog, but not be in a position to keep one.

I love my cats!


----------



## Agate (Oct 9, 2010)

feorag said:


> That's what I think a lot of people don't realise and why I have always chosen pedigree cats.
> 
> A lot of the pedigree breeds are people oriented, intelligent, trainable and doglike, so can compensate a lot to someone who might want a dog, but not be in a position to keep one.
> 
> I love my cats!


Agree! On the numerous "discussions" ahem(!) with my husband about cats he listed all the negatives often associated with moggies - eg, they're totally selfish, the affection they show is just cupboard love, etc. I argued that my experience of having cats was very different as you say above _because they were pedigrees_. Two in particular were very people orientated, highly intelligent and trainable.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Exactly! I wish more people realised this!


----------



## mrkeda (Nov 6, 2012)

Is that really true about pedigree cats? I might like them after all.
Pleased I stumbled into this thread


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

A lot of breeds are described as doglike for sure. Siamese and Oriental cats I swear are dogs in cats clothing and _need_ to be interactive with their owners. So are Burmese and most of the breeds in what is known as the Foreign Section, which is where you'll find the bengals and some in the semi-longhaired section, like my Somalis, but I would never describe any of the Persian or British breeds as being 'people oriented'.

There are a lot more pedigree cat breeds than most people even realise, so it really depends on what you are looking for.

When we lost one of our GSDs and decided the other one needed to be a dog on his own to build his confidence, I decided to get a cat. I searched for an Abyssinian because I loved the wild look of them (at that time they were the only cat with an agouti coat like a wild animal, although there are a lot more now) and everything I'd read said that they were dog-like. He charmed us so much that we ended up with a houseful of cats, mainly Somalis, which are the same cat but with a semi longhaired coat.


----------



## lisadew24 (Jul 31, 2010)

That's why I got a Siamese after losing Dante my male gsd I wanted something dog like but wasn't ready for a dog. Alice plays fetch and I can talk to her and she meows back to me like I'm having a conversation with her also we play peekaboo and chase all I have to do to get her in play mode is wear socks and slide along my laminate flooring ( my oh thinks I'm mad). My male tabby is more affectionate and plays fetch but we don't play the same games.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

I just treated my first cat, the Abyssinian, as one of my dogs. He never travelled in a carrier in the car and every weekend when I went to visit my parents I always took my dog so I took him too.

And I taught him tricks on the bed every night, so he would sit, lie, roll over, just like a dog!


----------



## KarlHowells (Jan 19, 2011)

Nice convo going on here :no1:! main reason I share my pictures of Nuka, is that people are under the impression they're not good 'pets', couldn't of wished for a better pet than Nuka! so loving even with my little girl who's only 9 months old! they're like best friends, to the point when she cries he'll jump down and sit within inches of her until she's seen too, at night when she cries, he'll sit at her door waiting for us to go in!

few pictures from his trip outside!


----------



## lisadew24 (Jul 31, 2010)

He's such a lovely looking cat


----------



## KarlHowells (Jan 19, 2011)

After a long wait we've finally decided to get Nuka a friend....


he arrives in 17 days.....


























He's going to be called 'Kopa' (again from the Lion King)
Can't wait!!!!!!!!

and Nuka is getting on nicely now!


----------



## Yodacat (Nov 11, 2008)

Stunning cats, and bet you cant wait to get your new addition! I debated for years over getting a bengal, i finally did, and im so glad i did, as shes amazing, such a little character. Couldnt imagine not having her now! But sadly they not for everyone. I can see myself always having them now though.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

He's gorgeous! :flrt:

Yodacat, you're right -they aren't a breed for everyone. With my Siamese, I used to tell potential kitten buyers "they aren't for the faint hearted", because they aren't and neither are Bengals.


----------



## KarlHowells (Jan 19, 2011)

Yodacat said:


> Stunning cats, and bet you cant wait to get your new addition! I debated for years over getting a bengal, i finally did, and im so glad i did, as shes amazing, such a little character. Couldnt imagine not having her now! But sadly they not for everyone. I can see myself always having them now though.


I'm so excited, but the wait is already dragging! Originally there wasn't much debating, when we first saw Nuka, took us just a moment and we knew he was the right cat for us! Since I first got him, I've always said I think he should be paired up, can't think of a better way of spending my hard earned money than to make my current animal happier!



feorag said:


> He's gorgeous! :flrt:
> 
> Yodacat, you're right -they aren't a breed for everyone. With my Siamese, I used to tell potential kitten buyers "they aren't for the faint hearted", because they aren't and neither are Bengals.


I agree with you both, I've had people come over before that found Nuka hard work, he can be a bit playful if you just want to stroke him, stroke once or twice and you're fine, carry on and he gets his claws out and plays with your arm :lol2:


----------



## Bowells (Dec 12, 2013)

I've always been more of a dog lover than a cat lover but I've got to admit Bengals are pretty majestic looking. Glad to see one in the hands of a fellow Howells too


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

KarlHowells said:


> I agree with you both, I've had people come over before that found Nuka hard work, he can be a bit playful if you just want to stroke him, stroke once or twice and you're fine, carry on and he gets his claws out and plays with your arm :lol2:


If you want a cat likes being stroked continually and nowt else, buy a Persian!!


----------



## KarlHowells (Jan 19, 2011)

Bowells said:


> I've always been more of a dog lover than a cat lover but I've got to admit Bengals are pretty majestic looking. Glad to see one in the hands of a fellow Howells too


I'm a dog lover too, but due to my work I can't commit to a dog. I'd love an German Shepard, but that breed needs time I can't offer it, will get one when I'm old and working less as it'll be a dream to own my favourite breed. Bengals are very close to dogs in my opinion, Nuka out current Bengal is so loving it's ridiculous, he sleeps in between me and my OH! :lol2:


----------



## Bowells (Dec 12, 2013)

I respect that, I see far too many people get pets they can't commit the time/resources too and it's such a shame. I'm in a similar position to yourself where I'd love a dog but such an animal deserves far more time, attention and training than I can currently afford to give.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

KarlHowells said:


> I'm a dog lover too, but due to my work I can't commit to a dog. I'd love an German Shepard, but that breed needs time I can't offer it, will get one when I'm old and working less as it'll be a dream to own my favourite breed. Bengals are very close to dogs in my opinion, Nuka out current Bengal is so loving it's ridiculous, he sleeps in between me and my OH! :lol2:


We had 2 GSDs and when the older one died, we decided not to get another dog, because the younger one was very anxious and hid behind the older one. So we decided to let him be a dog on his own to see if it brought out his character and confidence more (which it did!) One pet was never enough for me, so I decided to get a cat and I got an Abyssinian, because I liked the wild look of it and I'd read that they were very dog-like and that spiralled into Somalis (the same breed but with long hair) and Siamese.

I was in the same place as you 20 years ago when the younger GSD died. My children had grown up, so I no longer worked half days and went onto full days, but not every week, so the time wasn't right to get another dog, so I just kept more cats to fill the space he left behind.

When I retired I got a rescued GSD and now only have 2 cats.


----------



## Yodacat (Nov 11, 2008)

I debated so long as I had other cats and obviously bengals can be temperamental who they live with. I sadly lost a hand reared cat and I found it very hard after he died. Two years later my hubby talked me into getting the Bengal. The first two nights I wondered what the hell I'd let myself in for after two nights of full on yowling. The one I chose is quite a timid girl, i couldn't risk a big personality cat coming in. But she is weird, a total lap cat, but only mine. I get told off from 10:30pm as that is bedtime! She's naughty in a mischevious way, but you know what I love that about her. But for people getting one, defiantly need to know what they are getting into. These cats if bored can cause lots of damage! I won't be getting another for many years yet as I have 3 other cats, one a Maine ****. But that little bundle makes me laugh so often, and now I wish I'd hadn't waited so long!


----------



## BMo1979 (Feb 13, 2012)

What a gorgeous cat.
Even so I grew up with 2 cats (just "normal" europ. shorthair), I am more of a dog person.
But reading all your accounts of Bengal, Abyssinian and Somali Cats could make me consider taking in one (or 2) when our dogs are no longer with us and a dog might not be an option (not while they're alive: Trigger doesn't like cats and Storm sees them as prey and the house is not big enough (cottage) to give a cat space to escape or have it's own space (no upstairs)). 
Especially the Somalis sound like my kind of cats.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Brigitte, I can't recommend Somalis high enough as a pet. They're very people oriented, need to be around you and be involved in what you are doing, but they aren't loud cats. They make a lovely little chirruping noise, rather than the raucous wail of a Bengal, Siamese or Burmese. They will retrieve, learn tricks, answer back when you speak to them and come to their name when called.

And they look like a little lynx with their agouti coat and ear tips. :flrt:


----------



## BMo1979 (Feb 13, 2012)

Is the pictured one yours? That photo came up nearly straight away when I googled them. Beautiful!


Sorry for hijacking your thread, Karl...:blush:


----------



## KarlHowells (Jan 19, 2011)

feorag said:


> We had 2 GSDs and when the older one died, we decided not to get another dog, because the younger one was very anxious and hid behind the older one. So we decided to let him be a dog on his own to see if it brought out his character and confidence more (which it did!) One pet was never enough for me, so I decided to get a cat and I got an Abyssinian, because I liked the wild look of it and I'd read that they were very dog-like and that spiralled into Somalis (the same breed but with long hair) and Siamese.
> 
> I was in the same place as you 20 years ago when the younger GSD died. My children had grown up, so I no longer worked half days and went onto full days, but not every week, so the time wasn't right to get another dog, so I just kept more cats to fill the space he left behind.
> 
> When I retired I got a rescued GSD and now only have 2 cats.


Thing is, this is what we all need to do, really think about whether certain animals are right for our homes, rather than thinking selfishly about what we want. I'd do anything to have a GSD but I like them too much to bring them into the wrong home (at the moment)! two cats are plenty enough to keep you busy though! :lol2: I'm excited about these two playing together, know it could take a few days to feel comfortable around each other, but I'll be there for the introduction of the two!



Yodacat said:


> I debated so long as I had other cats and obviously bengals can be temperamental who they live with. I sadly lost a hand reared cat and I found it very hard after he died. Two years later my hubby talked me into getting the Bengal. The first two nights I wondered what the hell I'd let myself in for after two nights of full on yowling. The one I chose is quite a timid girl, i couldn't risk a big personality cat coming in. But she is weird, a total lap cat, but only mine. I get told off from 10:30pm as that is bedtime! She's naughty in a mischevious way, but you know what I love that about her. But for people getting one, defiantly need to know what they are getting into. These cats if bored can cause lots of damage! I won't be getting another for many years yet as I have 3 other cats, one a Maine ****. But that little bundle makes me laugh so often, and now I wish I'd hadn't waited so long!


Nuka our current Bengal is a bit of a cheat to be honest, I brought him, he's my cat, I feed him every morning before work, yet he tends to jump up onto my OH instead of me! He just likes playing with me, and the odd cuddle, I'll be fuming if 'Kopa' the new kitten gets all cosy with her!!:devil::devil::lol2:



BMo1979 said:


> What a gorgeous cat.


Cheers!!! 




BMo1979 said:


> Is the pictured one yours? That photo came up nearly straight away when I googled them. Beautiful!
> 
> 
> Sorry for hijacking your thread, Karl...:blush:


No problem :whistling2:


----------



## Yodacat (Nov 11, 2008)

My hubby hates cats, but several of ours make a beeline for him. that said the nicest ones like me best lol. How long till you get the new addition? I'd be like a kid at Christmas!


----------



## KarlHowells (Jan 19, 2011)

Yodacat said:


> My hubby hates cats, but several of ours make a beeline for him. that said the nicest ones like me best lol. How long till you get the new addition? I'd be like a kid at Christmas!


15 days.... :devil::devil:
I hate waiting, so impatient! :lol2:


----------



## Yodacat (Nov 11, 2008)

Hopefully with all the Christmas stuff the time will pass quickly.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

BMo1979 said:


> Is the pictured one yours? That photo came up nearly straight away when I googled them. Beautiful!


Yes, that's my Harry (Gr Pr Feorag Happy Harry) on the bench in our garden. They'll be picked up by google via my website, which is sadly out of date cos I can't update it. My website is in my signature if you want to have a look at mine.


KarlHowells said:


> Thing is, this is what we all need to do, really think about whether certain animals are right for our homes, rather than thinking selfishly about what we want. I'd do anything to have a GSD but I like them too much to bring them into the wrong home (at the moment)! two cats are plenty enough to keep you busy though! :lol2:


That's the way that I see it too. I had to wait 16 years for the time to be right to get another dog and I so missed having one, but the cats filled the gap very nicely while I waited.


Yodacat said:


> My hubby hates cats, but several of ours make a beeline for him. that said the nicest ones like me best lol. How long till you get the new addition? I'd be like a kid at Christmas!


If your husband hates cats, the cats probably make a beeline for him because he avoids looking at them. In general, a direct stare at a cat is seen as a threat, so cats will avoid people that are staring at them. That's why they tend to head for people who don't like them, cos they don't look at them.


----------



## KarlHowells (Jan 19, 2011)

So we picked Kopa up two days ago....

Took a day to be himself... he's up and running now! :lol2:

























and a video of Kopa playing and Nuka sneaking up on him.
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=441076872685560&l=3312834087373708909

It started off very distant and hissy between the two of them, and already it's improved a lot. I'm unsure on which cat will be 'topcat' as already Kopa is not being pushed around, and when Nuka chases him, he stops then chases Nuka! :lol2:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

He's gorgeous!! :flrt:

It doesn't take them long to settle down when they've been left with their mother for 13 weeks. They're definitely ready to take on the challenge of ruling another house. :lol2:


----------



## lisadew24 (Jul 31, 2010)

What a cute


----------



## Snugglesuk (Jan 6, 2014)

O h what a beautiful Bengal pair.I'd love one or two and have a great outdoor kennel built against the house that could be converted for one.But our old feral girl has put my hubby right off.She is 19 and a bit senile bless her.He's not a cat person.
We also have two gsds.The first we had as a pup and she put him in his place.The second we bought from a kennel at a year and she looked as though she would have the cat if we werent looking.Dog crates are great for introductions.Now they all just sleep in a heap but the cat still rules.
Keep the pics coming


----------



## KarlHowells (Jan 19, 2011)

Couple videos of Kopa playing and him and Nuka getting on well!! 

Playful Snow Bengal Kitten - YouTube

Snow Bengal 'Kopa' playtime - YouTube


----------



## KarlHowells (Jan 19, 2011)

I don't know if anyone could help!

Nuka and Kopa are getting on great, but it seems like they've been over grooming each other, both of them it's on the top of their heads, and just seems like the hair's thinning (or just hair loss due to over grooming)

Is there anything I can do to deter over grooming?

or just any advice.

Nuka has a area about 1-2" where it's noticeable.

cheers!


----------



## harlequin (Oct 28, 2008)

Hiya, sorry to bump an old thread just wondering if you have any updated photos of nuka and kopa? Would love to see kopa all grown up 
Jess


----------



## KingElf (Sep 23, 2013)

Gorgues Bengali's! Me and my wife have always been dog people, always had boxers , rotties and dobermans, but very recently we have crossed over to the dark side and got are selves two new baby Persian cats both girls , one a doll face and the other is a ultra face and there both crazy lol :lol2:


----------

